# Ok waterfowl guys--seriously do you really eat them?



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Seriously guys, I know this is an Internet forum but those things taste like crap. I know a few waterfowl guys and honestly they won't come out and say it but I am pretty sure most ducks and geese end up in the dumpster. I don't blame ya-- the nasty things live in sewer ponds for heck sakes, nestin next to used feminine products and eating recycled corn. :shock: it's true


This is the reason I won't hunt waterfowl. I see a lot of you guys putting up high numbers of ducks and I really cannot imagine anyone eating them all. Do you guys live near some folks that just love those nasty things or what--or is someone going to be brave and come clean. Do you clean em, put them in the freezer and let em sit for a year then throw them out to make yourself feel better?  maybe feed them to your trusty retriever?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Ever tried duck jerky? Cornfed mallards arent too bad wrapped in bacon filled with cream cheese. I think most of the guys jerky em though, considering its a crime to chuck em I doubt you'll get too many guys to come out and say it. The jerky is pretty good you should try it.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I have tried duck jerky, it was awful. Maybe there is somebody with a good recipe--like a good roadkilled opossum recipe right! I guess I could grind up used rotten boot leather, and mix it with enough bacon and creamed cheese to gut it. Maybe that's what you guys are doing. I just see guys killin over a hundred ducks a year and I tell myself there is no way they could choke down that much mud meat. Maybe y'all donate it to the local chinese diner, just have to watch out for those pesky bb's :lol:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Geese are awesome. Taste like beef! When cooked in a crock pot.

The ducks i ate when i hunted them were nasty. Duck in england taste great. Dont know why the difference.

We dont typically shoot ducks when were duck hunting. Only shoot geese all because of the taste thing. I dont like to waste game.

It does suck watching the ducks fly waiting for a chance at geese. Especially if no geese are flying.


----------



## mmunson (Oct 1, 2012)

Well good thing they split up the categories so that all these waterfowl posts don't get in your way and bother you in your forum activity. I can see how much you dislike waterfowl, I would hate for you to waste time or get annoyed by the waterfowl posts! Maybe you should move over to the recipe forum and try some duck  
As for me I really like to roll the meat in flour and fry it with a can of cut up pineapple.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Hero pic... Or tailgate which ever you prefer! Then straight to the dumpster!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

What you talkin bout mmmmunson???!!! this is the first thing I think I ever wrote on the waterfowl forum. I enjoy the stories there and I really like the glory photos of you guys with your dogs and ducks and I think a lot of those ducks are really pretty and cool lookin, I just know what is under those feathers and how bad it tastes! I tried to be a duck hunter in my high school days but could not choke em down. I have been perplexed as to how folks do it ever since


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Big, big, money bet that there are a lot of folks that don't eat them. We've had discussions on here before for all those who "gift" them, feed them to their dog, and what have you. Not a new discussion.

I've always had issue with folks who hunt what they don't eat. Sooner or later IT WILL come back to haunt them. Lots of pseudo "sportsman" who hunt waterfowl. 

Lots or recent information coming down the pike from the DWR regarding wasting waterfowl. Sad deal that will catch up to all of us sooner than later.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

There is nothing in the world like mallard gumbo.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Garlic duck skewers, smoked jerky, summer sausage, and fajitas.

You can't tell a spoonie from beef!

Agree 100% with 1bandman


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

nickpan said:


> Garlic duck skewers, smoked jerky, summer sausage, and fajitas.
> 
> You can't tell a spoonie from beef!
> 
> Agree 100% with 1bandman


+1


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

Breast them out, soak them in salt water over night. Wash them off, put them in a boiling pot of water. Boil them for a few minutes, it gets all the grease off of them, thats why they taste bad. Then put them in a crock pot for 4-8 hours with what ever seasoning you prefer. Its like shredded beef. They make awesome home made tamales cooked this way


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I really like waterfowl. Here are a few tips that might help out:

1. Cut out the sinew, this is the white tough part on the flesh. This is the part that tastes really gamey. 
2. Soak the meat in Buttermilk overnight to help remove the blood.
3. Don't overcook. Medium rare when cooking waterfowl. Waterfowl is extremely lean and overcooking it will dry it out.
4. Leave the skin on. This will create more work but there is fat in the skin and that will help keep the breast from drying out while cooking. 
5. Take it to a game processor. I have taken mine to Clay Meyer in Draper and he mixes it with other game to make salami and jerky. Costs about $3.50 per lb.

My wife loves this web site: http://honest-food.net/ Great recipes and advice.

Here is a photo of my swan. Cooked to medium rare and tasted like a sirloin steak.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

duck ain't bad. It has to be cooked hot and fast, medium rare if you are going the traditional cooking route. When you cook it that way, and wrap some bacon around it, it can seriously taste pretty good. and a little A1 sauce. If you roast them in the oven they taste pretty gamey, or if you cok them past medium they taste gamey. Crock pot duck is good also and fajita duck is good, but all of those have to be cooked medium rare. Duck jerky is tasty. I've never had smoked duck but here it's good. I heard duck sausage can be tasty as well.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I seriously do. If you were to judge me as a hunter by how many birds I kill, you'd probably not think I'm a very good hunter. However, I typically bring home a few every weekend, and I've got a few recipes that make them taste pretty good.

For the better-tasting ducks (especially bluewing/cinnamon teal, mallards, canvasbacks, and ringnecks) I use a simple beef stew recipe using duck instead of beef. The best ducks taste a lot like beef and are far more tender. Average ducks still taste fine in it. I made a canvasback into fajitas, and it was excellent.

The lesser-tasting ducks get cleaned, frozen, and ground into duck burger. Pretty much anyone I know will eat sloppy joes, tacos, burritos, etc. with about a 60/40 blend of duck and ground beef. When I'm feeding myself I don't need any beef at all. Mexican food suits duck meat very well. In mexico, they can make just about any meat taste good with a tortilla and some good taco sauce. 

I honestly don't know what someone who kills 100+ ducks a year does with their duck meat. However, I've eaten through about 24 and enjoyed them all. I spent the last two days putting a dozen spoonies in the freezer to last me another few months, and I'm looking forward to eating them.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Personally I am open to accepting any and all duck/goose donations! There are so many delicious ways to cook these delights! If you have never had a pan seared rare duck breast with an orange glaze or with a white wine/grain mustard sauce! Hot dang....it is tough to wait out the two weeks for my goose-breast pastrami to finish. So once again...if you are looking for a dumpster, here I am!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Like Jeff and darkcloud said, prepwork is key, as to any game animal. From the minute you shoot it until you eat it. I'll even go as far as soaking the breasts for about 3-4 days in salt water, changing out the water daily. Its amazing how much blood it pulls out of the meat.

the garlic duck skewers (in the recipe forum) is hands down the best duck i have ever had. cooked them up for a BBQ my wife put on and they were the first thing gone. everybody said they were the best "steak"-kabobs they've ever had


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

goose and duck jerky can be some of the best out there if done right. i have eaten some waterfowl jerky that if the person who gave it to me didnt say it was duck/goose i never would have known. I prefer upland birds to waterfowl 1,000 to 1 but one of the best things i have ever eaten was a goose steak breakfast sitting in a duck boat up on cutler. the goose breast was covered in italian bread crumbs and it was fantastic. i still would rather eat a blue grouse over a mallard if given the choice but waterfowl can be cooked to taste pretty good in the right hands.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Goose gumbo is excellent, too. Everything I shoot gets eaten. I made a bunch of smoked goose jerky this year to clear out the freezer, my coworkers love it. I made two flavors, teriyaki and salt/sugar brined. Absolutely indistinguishable from beef jerky.

It helps if you shoot the ducks that taste good. I just saute them to rare with salt and pepper to taste. GWT, pintail, mallard, wigeon and lessers are great that way. I'm thinking of buying an immersion circulator so I can cook the big geese sous vide. Now we use the larger birds to make taquitos, burrito meat, stews, etc.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Bret said:


> There is nothing in the world like mallard gumbo.


HELLO!!!!!!! Hot jambalya! Mallards, Teal, Wood ducks, and Pintails are the best to eat to me. BBQ duck fillets medium rare and wrap with bacon, serve with asperagas or long cut green beans and dip in your favorite Tobasco or BBQ sauce ....... I just had to spit 'cause my mouth is watering so bad!


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been surprised how many people I've met who don't really eat them. I've never had any problem eating any animal before, but I'm not at all a picky eater. I love both duck and goose. A couple years ago when I had a good season I got a little ambitious with my preparation; made some duck pizza, cooked a lot in the crock pot, but towards the end I started just making some "mountain man" style stir fries. Put some onions, bell peppers, carrots, whatever you have really, in the skillet and serve it all up at once. Dang good.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I love the taste of ducks. If you hop on over to "introductions" I posted a video of the contest I won with pictures of my mallards made into tablefare.


----------



## Donk (Dec 18, 2012)

IF you don't them GIVE UP HUNTING them your no better than a poacher.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Donk said:


> IF you don't them GIVE UP HUNTING them your no better than a poacher.


What are you talking about?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Seriously guys, I know this is an Internet forum but those things taste like crap.


And you are clueless about how to prepare them.

There are several ways to remove the duck 'Taste' from the meat if that is your only objection. Corning it (as in corned duck)is one way, grinding it up and cooking as you would ground beef then adding it to either a chili recipe or a taco meat recipe is another way, or cutting it into ½ inch thick strips and marinating it in straight teriyaki sauce for at least an hour before grilling it (cooking it no more than 2 minutes on each side) is yet another way that comes immediately to mind. Diverfreaks jerky recipe is the very best I have every tried.

The corning process works on mergansers and coots as well as ducks and geese. After the meat has been brined, it goes into a crock pot for 8 hours (like corned duck & cabbage) and will literally fall apart when done and touched with a fork. I have several other recipes that get rave reviews from even wives who say they normally won't eat duck but want that particular recipe.

I've had roasted duck in restaurants that was to die for but way too much trouble to prepare for me to want to do it at home. The best was at the Le Caille in SLC with a brandy and raspberry sauce. O - M - G that was good. And it was made with a farm raised (greasy) bird, not a wild bird.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

I think many people don't like duck for the same reason that my 4-year old daughter doesn't like melted cheese. She loves it so long as she doesn't know she's eating it. As soon as you say "melted cheese", then she thinks its yucky.

I second the suggestion of checking out "honest-food.net". I've cooked several of the duck recipes from that site and they've all been wonderful. What I found most interesting is how he points out that during the market hunting era if you went to the finest restrauant in NYC, the most expensive thing on the menu was canvasback duck (in today's dollars $104 for half of a bird!). What has changed? Few people today really know how to prepare wild game properly, and many people have the preconceived notion that started this thread (i.e. ducks eat and taste like sewage). 

The honest food blog has really motivated me to have an open mind and try to learn to prepare things well. I've been pleasantly surprised so far. My whole family enjoyed the hasenpfeffer (made with a big jack rabbit). The pan-fried coot (brined for 2 days, then fried in butter with salt and pepper) was delicious. Medium rare with A1 sauce, it rivaled elk loin. I roasted some GWT and a pintail whole and the whole family loved those as well.

Last year I made shoveler jerky with the same recipe I use for elk jerky, and it was great. I didn't get an elk this year, so this week I'm going to try making "shoveler sticks". I'm kind of a lousy duck hunter, so unfortunately I only have 1.25 lbs of shoveler to work with. If anyone doesn't want their ducks I'll take all you'll give me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lots of duck, goose, crane and swan recipes in the UWN Recipe section. 

Check it out, use our search engine.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

dubob said:


> Airborne said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously guys, I know this is an Internet forum but those things taste like crap.
> ...


While apparently I am clueless there eh Captain Obvious, otherwise why would I start this thread--I thought that was pretty--we'll obvious, sheesh.

Anyways, from reading most of these responses it sounds like we have quite a few chefs among us. I guess that if one wants to become an ethical duck hunter one must also master the delicate art of taking the "duck taste" out of duck. Well good for you guys, it's like you have to spend as much time prepping and cooking duck as you do hunting them. It sounds like a fine hobby, but again, if you are killin hundreds of ducks and geese a year that is a full time job prepping/cooking them--good for you guys! And for the ninety percent of duck guys who throw them in the dumpster, well shame on you! 

I will stick with the upland variety of birds for now, plus it sounds like a fairly crowded sport.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry, but I just don't buy into the idea one must disguise the flavor of ducks. I had sauteed GWT breast with fried rice on the side for dinner tonight. Total prep time was breasting them out, rinsing them briefly in cold water, patting them dry and throwing them into the skillet with olive oil and butter. Easier than upland birds by quite a bit.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Jerky them all up and they taste great. I have a ton to take in now to get made. Maybe next month I will take them in.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

You guys who make jerky out of all your ducks are missing out. Teal, egg and toast- it's what's for breakfast. Really, try just pan frying them till they're just a bit rare in the middle. A bit of salt and pepper, hard to top that.


----------



## Bay me (Jan 10, 2013)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Jerky them all up and they taste great. I have a ton to take in now to get made. Maybe next month I will take them in.


So this brings up a completely different question. How may of you guys who shoot hundreds of ducks a season actually follow possession limits? How many actually eat 7 ducks after their all day hunt on Friday so they can go back out on Saturday?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> Sorry, but I just don't buy into the idea one must disguise the flavor of ducks. I had sauteed GWT breast with fried rice on the side for dinner tonight. Total prep time was breasting them out, rinsing them briefly in cold water, patting them dry and throwing them into the skillet with olive oil and butter. Easier than upland birds by quite a bit.


Agreed. In an effort to get my wife to eat more duck I experimented with a few sweet duck enchiladas, fajitas, tacos, slow cooker all day in the crock pot with a bunch of bbq sauce, etc.. but it is still hard to beat just rolling the breast in some flour and salt and pepper and cooking it rare. Granted it is a very unique taste that some won't like, I think that is about the best way I've found.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't even flour them. I just cook them like I would a small piece of beef. I think I'll start eating them for breakfast, a great way to start the day. What could beat sauteed teal, mallard or pintail with an English muffin, coffee and OJ, maybe an egg? Breakfast of champions.


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

Bay me said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Jerky them all up and they taste great. I have a ton to take in now to get made. Maybe next month I will take them in.
> ...


Technically, there is no problem with shooting 7 on friday and saturday without eating any (assuming you started with 0 in your possession). Possession limit is 2x the daily bag limit (except coots - 25 daily OR in possession), so 14 ducks/6 dark geese in Utah. But I understand your point. A "ton" as Dustin put it does sound like more than 14 and/or 6. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and assume there might have been a slight exageration (or maybe he has 20 light geese???), but it would not surprise me at all if there aren't folks who do have more than is allowed in the freezer. Not an issue for me since I'm lucky to shoot a possession limit in a season.


----------



## Bay me (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry I was asumeing the hypothetical person already had 7 ducks in the freezer from Wednesday's hunt.

Sorry Dustin I am in no way calling you out. I'm sure you follow all the rules. Your post could just easily be translated as if you didn't, so I thought I would bring it up as a discussion.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Bay me said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Jerky them all up and they taste great. I have a ton to take in now to get made. Maybe next month I will take them in.
> ...


 -_O- -_O-


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Bay me said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Jerky them all up and they taste great. I have a ton to take in now to get made. Maybe next month I will take them in.
> ...


I'm not the most liked person here on the forum for the following reasons:

I believe that there are a fair amount of "game hogs" out there that catch and keep a limit of fish, kill their deer, elk, antelope, or whatever other big game animal, kill limit after limit of ducks and geese ignoring the possession limit and seldom eat any of it.

I don't know, maybe it's learning curve. I did at one point cherish the numbers of birds rather than the experience of the hunt when I was much younger....problem is that I know way too many "kids at heart" that if this were the case, their much too old to still have the numbers game or lets kill to be killing rattling around in their head.

Hundreds of ducks and geese in a season?....yup, modern day market hunters but not for table fare....chest pounders making up for deficits in other areas I guess. Call it SPS or small penis syndrome, little man syndrome or whatever you'd like to call it. 
Just like all their fish, elk, deer or whatever..... every once in a while they take inventory of what they have in their freezer and toss out the old to make room for the new every year.

Funny part is, I get a lot of people's dander up on here, way too often. If the shoe fits well I guess lets talk about it.....if not why do so many get so excited and pizzed off about my opinion?

As for eating ducks, I like the wild game flavor. Every now and again, I'll chew on a stringy goose leg just for that flavor. I've eaten ducks and geese a thousand different ways and for the most part I liked them all unless they were way spiced (hot). I like to melt a little butter in a pan and fry duck and goose breast up like a deer steak or sirloin. 
But....geese and ducks are similar to bologna or hot dogs. I don't mind them once in a while but I couldn't eat a regular diet of them every week to stay ahead of the law and possession limit......I wouldn't want to in the first place.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Bay me said:


> Sorry I was asumeing the hypothetical person already had 7 ducks in the freezer from Wednesday's hunt.


Don't forget as well there could be more than 1 person in the household with a license, stamp, and hip number. If you have 2-3 people in a household that have valid hunting licenses you can have quite a few birds in your possession and still be legal.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Bay me said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Jerky them all up and they taste great. I have a ton to take in now to get made. Maybe next month I will take them in.
> ...


there a bunch in my group that we all put all of are ducks together and have it made in to jerky.Plus i have enough linc in my house hold to cover what I got in my house.So im covered.So no law was broken.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Personally, I think possession limits are stupid. (strictly for my own selfish reasons) Especially when traveling to another state to hunt for say, ten days. You get there, pay a huge fee for the license and spend the next week hunting birds. You obviously want to keep your birds because you like eating them (at least I do) BUT, hold on there cowboy, you can only have two days worth in your possession. RETARDED!!! So, you're saying I took a week off work, traveled a thousand miles, spent a but load of money supporting the economy in your state while I was here and you're only letting me hunt for two days without eating everything I've killed? LAME!!! I understand perfectly why possession limits are there. The "game hogs" ruin it for all of us. But here's MY reasoning. (not that it matters because it doesn't) I dont buy meat in the store. Period. I only eat what I kill. Armed with that thought, I like to store my meat supply for the next year when I get it. If I hunt Pheasants for two weeks and shoot a bunch of birds I's like to save some for the summer BBQ thing. If the walleye fishing is good for a month or so, I like to put a bunch on ice so my family can have fish tacos in the winter too. I guess the big difference between me and a "game hog" as described above by 1BandMan , is that I actually EAT all my game. Now, as far as ducks, Ya sure I eat em, but I'd rather eat a pheasant or a chukar. Guess which one I hunt more of...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Personally, I think possession limits are stupid. (strictly for my own selfish reasons) Especially when traveling to another state to hunt for say, ten days. You get there, pay a huge fee for the license and spend the next week hunting birds. You obviously want to keep your birds because you like eating them (at least I do) BUT, hold on there cowboy, you can only have two days worth in your possession. RETARDED!!! So, you're saying I took a week off work, traveled a thousand miles, spent a but load of money supporting the economy in your state while I was here and you're only letting me hunt for two days without eating everything I've killed? LAME!!! I understand perfectly why possession limits are there. The "game hogs" ruin it for all of us. But here's MY reasoning. (not that it matters because it doesn't) I dont buy meat in the store. Period. I only eat what I kill. Armed with that thought, I like to store my meat supply for the next year when I get it. If I hunt Pheasants for two weeks and shoot a bunch of birds I's like to save some for the summer BBQ thing. If the walleye fishing is good for a month or so, I like to put a bunch on ice so my family can have fish tacos in the winter too. I guess the big difference between me and a "game hog" as described above by 1BandMan , is that I actually EAT all my game. Now, as far as ducks, Ya sure I eat em, but I'd rather eat a pheasant or a chukar. Guess which one I hunt more of...


Well said Tex. Im the same way. that how I feed my family. what I kill my family eats and live off.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I have to completely agree with Tex. Bag limits are stupid.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

bwhntr said:


> I have to completely agree with Tex. Bag limits are stupid.


 No, Bag limits aren't stupid, possession limits are.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's what we do with our ducks.... salami and sausage sticks, and they are fantastic!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That looks like some good chewin there fowlmouth!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Mallardhead12 said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > I have to completely agree with Tex. Bag limits are stupid.
> ...


Lol...oh yes, those are stupid too. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Shane, Aren't you fixing you're world famous top secret recipe Duck Verde tonight?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh yes, how did you know? Out of all my top secret recipes the verde is my dogs favorite!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol my dog used to love verde more than anyone else. So he always got seconds and thirds. Thus the reason i quit hunting ducks 20 years ago. 

However ive learned alot about wild game over the years and how to prepare it. Im still no expert on ducks but i guarantee you i could eat some of the stuff ive seen some of you guys post. Looks good! 

It actually makes me want to give it a go again. Besides id actually like to hang a few on the wall. Tex can you still use the meat on a duck if your going to have it mounted? I know the fish ive had mounted the taxidermist ive used said no.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks good fowlmouth


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I try and eat every thing I shoot. I havent figured out how to cook duck properly so I tend to make a lot of duck jerky out of it which I think tastes fine. 

If I shoot a spoonie, I generally will turn them into dog treats. 

I dont want to waste wildlife if at all possible, but there have been times that I have shot ducks and ended up giving them to someone else that could get more use out of them.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Most important rule for duck is not to overcook it. I generally never cook any duck or goose past medium, medium rare is even better. Once duck meat is past medium it likes to turn into liver-tasting shoe leather. I also age all my waterfowl from 8 to 12 days in the fridge, it's unbelievable how much this mellows out the taste. I have fooled people into thinking that aged duck breast cooked medium rare was roast beef. The exception is if you are roasting or doing your ducks in the crock pot, longer is better in that case.
Also as a general rule puddle ducks are milder than divers, with mallards and teal being best in my experience and goldeneyes at the bottom of the heap as far a taste goes. Canvasbacks are really good too.

The idea of shooting ducks and not eating them or trying to give them away is disgusting to me personally, if you're not going to eat them then don't shoot them for *%($% sake.


----------



## Donk (Dec 18, 2012)

Donk said:


> IF you don't them GIVE UP HUNTING them your no better than a poacher.


ya I fat fingered it i meant to say if you don't eat them then don't hunt them!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

:? what a seriously assenine topic, if you cant figure a way to consume what you kill then DONT!

Respect the animal for what it has given you for hell sakes. Same go's for the individual that abandonds a "trophy" with the local Taxidermist.



swbuckmaster said:


> It actually makes me want to give it a go again. Besides id actually like to hang a few on the wall. Tex can you still use the meat on a duck if your going to have it mounted? I know the fish ive had mounted the taxidermist ive used said no.


legally, (with migartory fowl) we are bound to not give the carcass back as we are not certified meat processing facilities, but thats not to stop one from properly breasting out a bird prior to dropping it off to one of us. Just have the Taxi be very clear on how they want you to make that incision.

++1, on the antiquated possession regs.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I have to second BAX on this one. Ever since I started waterfowling I learned to jerky and haven't had any complaints, ie kids, co-workers, friends ect. If I happen to shoot a trash duck my dogs are VERY happy. I cook it up in a pan and cut it and then off to the dog bowl. I have tried cooking it and I don't posses that talent.


----------

